# Dog slayer



## 2-shot (Jan 17, 2013)

This one worked on the dogs and one may be forced into early retirement for the season but hopefully not.  My hunting buddy caught it.


----------



## 2-shot (Jan 17, 2013)

It had a good sized body, I'll try to get some other pictures


----------



## pinky88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good one


----------



## 2-shot (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't find my other pictures


----------



## pitbull (Jan 17, 2013)

my kinda piggy right there, nice job!


----------



## ts3600 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rank right there!


----------



## jaredbeecher (Jan 18, 2013)

Good hog!!!!


----------



## doubleshot (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty good hog for a beginner and cull dogs right 2shot


----------



## 2-shot (Jan 18, 2013)

Get your wife to put up some pics doubleshot.  How about bragging up your dogs they done a good job catching it


----------



## bertdawg (Jan 18, 2013)

good hog


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 22, 2013)

hawg


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 17, 2013)

Good one


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a good one! big tusk. congrats


----------

